# How do I move programs and files to new computer



## JoCo (Feb 6, 2008)

We have been running an Apple G3 with a 6gb HD under OS 9.1 and found that it is out of space and doesn't have the ability to do what we want under OS 9 anymore. Our solution was to purchase an Apple G4 with a 160gb HD running OS X 10.4, Tiger. 

The replacement computer doesn't come with a monitor so it will be difficult for us to have them both operating at the same time. We could possibly borrow the monitor off the WIN XP PC if that is possible.

Both the G3 and G4 have an ethernet adapter. Is there a way to simply move the data files? 

What about program files? I don't know if we have all the installation disks for the programs.

We have an 8gb thumb drive that we could use to copy all the files including the OS then move them to the new computer, but what would happen with the programs originally installed under OS 9?

What would happen if we backed-up the entire 6gb to the thumb drive, then cleared and initialized the HD on the G4 computer and restored the old system onto the G4 computer. Once done we have the OS X 10.4 system on CD and could install it over the OS 9. Would we have to reinstall programs or would the installation of X take care of things for us?

Would the OS 9 be able to address the 160gb HD?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't know if OS 9 has a hard drive size limit or not. I'm not even sure if if the G4 will run OS 9, but I do know that you will not be able to copy the OS from the one computer to the other, as drivers for the G4 will be missing. Also, many OS 9 apps will not run under OS X 10.4. You should look into getting OS X versions of the apps.


----------



## JoCo (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks! I guess we would be better off installing newer versions of the software but am not certain that newer versions are available for all our favorites.

After thinking about it data files can be copied to the thumb drive and moved to the G4 computer.

Will any monitor used on the PC work on the Apple?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes, the G4 will have at least one non-Apple type video port on it, either VGA or DVI. Because it is a G4 I'd say it has a VGA port on it.
As for the programs, make a list of the ones you use/want and I'm sure we could point you in the right direction of updates or replacements.


----------

